# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Portraits by AI program, Obvious, Paris, France

## Airicist

Obvious, French collective of artist working on creating artworks with AI

----------


## Airicist

Article "How three French students used borrowed code to put the first AI portrait in Christie’s"

by James Vincent
October 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Edmond de Belamy

Published on Oct 24, 2018




> A video showing the creation process of Edmond de Belamy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This portrait made by A.I. just sold for $432,000 — that's 40 times the original estimate"

by Jimmy Im
October 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Has the AI-Generated Art Bubble Already Burst? Buyers Greeted Two Newly Offered Works at Sotheby’s With Lackluster Demand"
The two lots failed to spark the same frenzied bidding that Obvious's work generated last year.

by Caroline Goldstein
November 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "After Selling an AI Portrait for More Than $430,000, the Obvious Collective Has a New Trick: Mashing Up Cave Art and Graffiti"
Is this the future of art?

by Sarah Cascone
December 4, 2020

----------

